# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  الرغبة.. الحلم.. الأمنية… الهدف. رسالة الحياة

## النسر2

*عزيزي  القارئ: إذا شاهدت سيارة فخمة تسير في الشارع وشعرت أنك تريد الحصول على  واحدة مثلها ثم ذهبت إلى البيت ونسيت صورة هذه السيارة فهذا الشعور الذي  انتابك في الشارع منذ قليل يسمى  ” رغبة” , إما إذا ذهبت إلى البيت وظللت  تفكر في السيارة فهنا قد تحولت الرغبة إلى “حلماً”, فإذا ظللت تفكر  في  السيارة قبل النوم وبعد النوم وطوال اليوم التالي, هنا قد تحول الحلم إلى ”  أمنية” أما إذا استمر تفكيرك في السيارة لعدة أيام وأمسكت بورقة وقلم  وشرعت في كتابة عدة طرق وافتراضات تمكنك من  الحصول على السيارة, فهنا قد  أصبحت الأمنية “هدفاً”.

 الرغبة.. الحلم.. الأمنية… الهدف. رسالة الحياة

 الرغبة هي شعور عابر يدفع الإنسان إلى تحقيق شيء ما, هذه الشعور قوته الدافعة ضعيفة وعمره قصير للغاية ويمكن تلبيته بأي بديل.

 الحلم هو شعور مثل الرغبة عابر لكنه أطول عمراً وأقوى دافعية من الرغبة

 الأمنية. هي شعور متكرر يلازم الإنسان من فترة لفترة, أي أنه غير متصل فهو يخمد تارة ويقوى تارة ودواليك على هذا النوال.

 الهدف هو شعور يشبه الأمنية من حيث القوة إلا أن يختلف عنها في أنه متصل  ويلازم التفكير لفترة طويلة وعلاوة على ذلك أنه يجمع بين القلب والعقل  أي  أنه يقترن بخطط لتحقيقه وهناك حكمة غربية تقول ” أن الهدف من خطة مجرد  أمنية”

 رسالة الحياة: رسالة الحياة هي هدف مقترن بقيمة سامية  (أريد أن أصبح مليونيراً لكي أبني ملجأ كبير للأيتام) فالهدف هنا الغنى  والقيمة مساعدة الأيتام (هدف شخصي+ هدف عام)

 مما سبق يتضح لنا أن

 الحلم= رغبة + تفكير متوسط المدى

 الأمنية = رغبة + تفكير متقطع طويل المدى

 الهدف= رغبة + تفكير متصل طويل المدى + تخطيط واقعي

 رسالة الحياة = رغبة + تفكير متصل طويل المدى+ تخطيط واقعي+ قيم أخلاقية سامية
 كيف تحول الرغبة إلى هدف أو رسالة حياة؟

 لا جناح أن يكون لك عدة أهداف تريد تحقيقها في وقت واحد, لا غضاضة في أن  تتمنى أن تكون لاعب كرة مشهور وأديب وضابط مخابرات وصحفي في نفس الوقت,  المهم هو أن تتأكد أن ما تحلم به هو هدف ولس أمنية أو حلم أو رغبة عابرة,  المهم أن تجعل من الرغبات العابرة والأمنيات  أهداف ثابته لا تقبل التفاوض  عليها أو التنازل عنها, لا تكن مثل عصام الذي تحدثنا عنه في بداية  المقال..يتمنى ولا يهدف..يحلم ولا يخطط.. لذلك يغير ويغير في أحلامه وفي  آخر الأمر لا يحقق شيء…حول الرغبة أو الأمنية إلى هدف… الرغبة والحلم  والأمنية من الممكن أن تتحول إلى أهداف حقيقة ورسائل حياة لو أتبعت الطرق  التالية:

 1- التفكير الدائم في تحقيق الأمنية

 2- التخطيط الواقعي لتحقيق هذه الأمنية

 3- الإصرار على تنفيذ نتائج التخطيط الواقعي لتحقيق هذه الأمنية

 4- الاستعانة بالله والتوكل عليه

*

----------

